# Basic questions regarding w/m



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

Are there any other benefits to running w/m on a tuned car (but one that doesn't have a tune for w/m) other than lower IAT's and keeping your cylinder walls cleaner? Also, if a car isn't tuned for w/m, will that hurt how the car is tuned considering it will be seeing higher octane? I know ideally you want a 100oct file to be able to run with w/m to get the full advantages of it, but if you didn't have that tune yet, I want to know how that would effect everything and would it be worth it to have w/m injection? Thanks.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive been running my devils own dvc-30 kit for over two months. I havent tuned yet because i stopped driving the car 2 weeks ago due to knee surgery. but i have United motorsports as my software and all bolts on, silicone, and yada yada... I was at 15-17 psi before i did it. With not being tuned i am peaking at 22-23 psi and holding 21 with 91octane. The best mod ive ever done. knowing its good for my 1.8t and its good for me as far a very big power difference. Ill be posting numbers when i do dyno and tune on my thread On my signature so check it out. Hope my info helped. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

:thumbup:

I see so it will adapt for it. That is good to know.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm running it on my mkv 2.0t tsi engine with a standard stage2 93 tune, and I gained probably 20hp with it because of the way it allows the timing to advance more on its own


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

that is good to hear that it won't effect the tune in any negative ways. It seems like the ECU will just adapt to the water meth addition. Thanks.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

It will but its also good to get it tuned to fully get its full potential :thumbup:


----------



## Cctiop (Aug 3, 2014)

Which companies do full tunes? I called apr and they do not recommend w/m injection


----------



## MoarLowATC (Sep 23, 2013)

What engine are you running? if you have a 1.8t I run motoza and am happy with it great software you can log with it as well and flash the ecu yourself. If you have any other engine malone tuning out of canada was very good as well I just didn't like the fact that you have to pay for his ecu cable and then to data log you have to use vag com where as motoza includes free software and it can log.


----------



## MoarLowATC (Sep 23, 2013)

duh this is the 1.8t setion:banghead:


----------

